# snowboard bag with wheels: WEDZE VS LOKKER good? Otherwise, other suggestions?



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Not sure with these 2 bags but we have a few Burton wheelie gigs and a Burton wheelie locker. We were able to fit 4 boards, skis, bindings and boots in the locker as it's really tall. Had a weight of 36kg. A lot of airlines with OHS have cut down weight limits on bags so we now take 2 wheelie gigs 166 and 156 instead. Had 2 boards in gig bags broken down each, a set of skis, bindings, boots in the bags with no problems at 21kg each. We grabbed these for around $Au100 on special at end of season. A travel bag is something you'll buy maybe only once and will last you for years and years if you look after it. They come out in oversize and get a fragile sticker on them so don't normally get thrown around as much as regular luggage. Try to buy in off season as you can sometimes get 50% off.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## thosecars82 (Jan 26, 2015)

Well, i eventually bought the Wedze but i'm afraid it didn't meet the expectations at all. I'll take it back for a refund. I think the Lokker would have had the same problem. The bottom is only rigid near the wheels, like around 25% of the whole length. That makes the bag bend and then the rigid part of the bottom, that is to say, the part near the wheels drag on the floor the whole time.Plus in my opinión wheels' diameter is not big enough and therefore it is only suited for polished surfaces or pavements like in airports. Can you recommend a bag with?
-4 wheels: 2 wheels on each end so that it is possible to carry it without lifting weight.
-a whole rigid bottom that prevents the bag from bending.
-wheels, the diameter of which is big enough, so that they works well also on pavements that are not so smooth.
Thanks in advance


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I don't think I've ever seen a snowboard bag with 4 wheels. Look at Dakine's offerings.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

A lot of airlines are down to 23kg weight limit. So you can carry that around to throw in bus or stairs etc. I carried 2 one un each hand at 21.5kg. I've never seen a wheelie bag with 4x4 ability?
Like I said this will be a bag you will have for a lifetime buy with that in mind. Burton bags are the best I've found. They modified the design this year 2018 and I don't like it as much. Great bag.??

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Would've said that the Decathalon one would be good value, I've no first hand experience but their stuff normally is. Not sure about the rigidity question? My Dakine Tour is totally floppy until I put my boards in it. On that note Dakine is a good shout. They make the low/high rollers with wheels. My cheapo Tour is about 10 years old with well over 20 trips on it and although it's dinged up and board edges have done some damage its still going strong.


----------



## Hoodmulti (Jun 10, 2018)

I am look to buy the decathlon wedze travel 700 snowboard bag as well. But advertising length of it is 200 cm, which is rather long to get on a plane no? Can someone help and take a measurement of its actual length? Thanks in advance!


----------

